# November And YTD Cruze Diesel Sales



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Chevrolet sold 546 Cruze Diesels last month for a year to date total of 2,500. It also set a new monthly record for sales of the Cruze Diesel. 

Of all diesel 'cars' on the market, the Cruze Diesel is now in fourth place for November sales. 

November 2013 Dashboard - HybridCars.com


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for the post. I look forward to these each month.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Just think if they actually tried to market this car. It could easily break 1,000 for a month.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

They're still a long way from their 10% of Cruze sales figure that was put out by GM a while back.

That said, it'd be interesting to see the trim level breakdown of Cruze sales. I could be completely wrong, but I would estimate that some of the trims like the 2LT, LTZ, or maybe the AT Eco might not be a whole lot more.

Also, don't forget, the first few months of Cruze sales in the US back in '10/'11 were not that great. It took a good 6-9 months for sales of the Cruze to really take off IIRC.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

At least the numbers have been increasing each month. That's a good sign.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

if the cruze TD is sold in all 50 states that equals out to 10.92 CTDs per state per month. now i really doubt all 50 are selling the car. 
i would like to see a state by state breakdown. it will show GM which region has responded best to the car and market accordingly!!

numbers are rising so thats a good sign. if GM would only market the car they wouldnt know what to do, cause they would be so far behind on builds!!! 
NO ONE KNOWS THAT THEY EXIST!!!!! 
you cant sell something that no one know about, who you going to sell it to.
i bet they are trying to save $ and let us current owners do the social media thing to sell the car for them.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Nellie said:


> if the cruze TD is sold in all 50 states that equals out to 10.92 CTDs per state per month. now i really doubt all 50 are selling the car.
> i would like to see a state by state breakdown. it will show GM which region has responded best to the car and market accordingly!!
> 
> numbers are rising so thats a good sign. if GM would only market the car they wouldnt know what to do, cause they would be so far behind on builds!!!
> ...


don`t forget Canadian sales


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

no disrespect intended!!! 
our Cunuck counterparts help the promotion of this great car as well


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

2,500 YTD is a far cry from GM's own_ self-imposed _production limit of 10,000 for MY 2014!

It's ALMOST as though GM *wants* the Diesel Cruze to _*fail*!_


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I thought the limit was 12,000 and it had to do with the max number of engines they could draw from Germany. 

I personally don't think GM wants this car to fail. However, I do think that GM is playing it extremely safely and is terrified of another LF9 debacle. 

My theory is that GM is not promoting this car so as not to risk having a large number of engines fail in the field. No question that it has been fully tested, just a huge corporate anxiety and risk-adverse approach to reintroducing diesel in a passenger vehicle. Remember it was GM's hubris that led to the destruction of diesel in the North American market for almost 30 years. 

Once we get through a year of trouble-free diesel motoring I suspect that GM will start to promote the engine's proven success in the North American market. 

Given how parts for this engine are on constraint and must be approved by GM Corporate before repair I wouldn't be surprised to learn that GM is harvesting all kinds of operating data from those Cruze Diesels already in the field. Ever notice all the data that OnStar sends to you by e-mail every month? Nothing stops GM from using that same link to regularly upload data on the engines performance and operating parameters. We're not beta testers, but we are early adopters, and GM is not going to let our real world experience pass by unnoticed. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

You are right (12,000 production): 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel Review | MPGomatic | Where Gas Mileage Matters


----------



## dmaxpwr (Nov 29, 2013)

Nellie said:


> if the cruze TD is sold in all 50 states that equals out to 10.92 CTDs per state per month. now i really doubt all 50 are selling the car. i would like to see a state by state breakdown. it will show GM which region has responded best to the car and market accordingly!!numbers are rising so thats a good sign. if GM would only market the car they wouldnt know what to do, cause they would be so far behind on builds!!! NO ONE KNOWS THAT THEY EXIST!!!!! you cant sell something that no one know about, who you going to sell it to.i bet they are trying to save $ and let us current owners do the social media thing to sell the car for them.


our salesman didnt even know they made a diesel cruze. And we deal with NHs volume Chevy dealer!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> It's ALMOST as though GM *wants* the Diesel Cruze to _*fail*!_


That would be a poor strategy with the way markets are trending. They should be doing what they can to promote them.

IDEA: Take some surplus TDs and give them away on Ellen, Dr. Oz or even Howard Stern. Cheap advertising.

Oh, and put fog lights on it as standard equipment for pete's sake...


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Ever notice all the data that OnStar sends to you by e-mail every month? Nothing stops GM from using that same link to regularly upload data on the engines performance and operating parameters.


That's actually true with any OnStar equipped vehicle regardless of whether or not you're an OnStar subscriber. You can opt out though. When the six month trial expired on my first Cruze, I got a letter in the mail telling me that GM may still use my vehicle data even if I wasn't an OnStar subscriber. If I didn't want them to, I had to call and opt out of data collection.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I thought the limit was 12,000 and it had to so with the max number of engines they could draw from Germany.
> 
> I personally don't think GM wants this car to fail. However, I do think that GM is playing it extremely safely and is terrified of another LF9 debacle.
> 
> ...



THey probably pay a lot of attention to me with as much as I drive. I am about to be out of the B2B warranty this week.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> THey probably pay a lot of attention to me with as much as I drive. I am about to be out of the B2B warranty this week.


Wow! As a power user can you share with us your thoughts on the vehicle's performance. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Wow! As a power user can you share with us your thoughts on the vehicle's performance.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I am planning on doing a full writeup once I hit 50K. Probably less than 3 months from now.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> I am planning on doing a full writeup once I hit 50K. Probably less than 3 months from now.


Awesome! Please do. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

